# WIN a TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Automatic Chronograph



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

TAG Heuer recently reached the 100'000 Fans milestone on Facebook.
To celebrate this achievement, a new contest has just been launched on its Facebook page and will allow one lucky TAG Heuer enthusiast to win a TAG Heuer Carrera Calibre 16 Automatic Chronograph. 











Those of you who are interested in participating have until next Wednesday to do it by visiting TAG Heuer Facebook page: TAG Heuer | Facebook . Good luck!


----------

